# Azom.



## seamon (Jan 25, 2015)

Azom is back guys with their new range of Clevo laptops in India. Well 1 to be precise. Do you think they are legit? They even have their address posted.

AZOM SYSTEMS


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 25, 2015)

They should've given detailed specifications about the barebone and GPU they'll be using on the product page.


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Jan 25, 2015)

This is the laptop they're selling.
Azom Exigo
Barebones is Clevo P150SM.

Damn, only 90k for 870m laptop.... Still, outdated. Looks legit but if they really are here since 2013 business must be going slow lol. No Idea about service though.

Update:
btw do Clevo laptops have MXM module? It'll be great if you can upgrade the 870m in this one.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 25, 2015)

They decided to bring 870m now when 970m is available.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 25, 2015)

Still they lack buyer confidence from my perspective.


----------



## seamon (Jan 25, 2015)

I think they may actually get you a gtx 980m if you ask for quote.

- - - Updated - - -

The model is P157SM-A It will have MXM support.


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Jan 25, 2015)

MXM upgrade would've made sense if the cards were available in India and a freaking 970m wouldn't cost 700 $. ._.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 6, 2015)

Had a talk with one of the guys at Azom, they are educated and now sell via Amazon.in so I guess buyer safety is fine.
They are on the higher end of the bracket and in India the mentality wont let people put in 1L even for gtx970m 6GB + 4710mq + lots of potential to upgrade (SSD, GPU, PROC.)
Would be good if they offer sub 70-80k laptops which would beat the 80+ k offerings in India.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 6, 2015)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> Had a talk with one of the guys at Azom, they are educated and now sell via Amazon.in so I guess buyer safety is fine.
> They are on the higher end of the bracket and in India the mentality wont let people put in 1L even for gtx970m 6GB + 4710mq + lots of potential to upgrade (SSD, GPU, PROC.)
> Would be good if they offer sub 70-80k laptops which would beat the 80+ k offerings in India.


Did you ask for a quote??? If you did, could you state the configuration along with the price???


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 6, 2015)

Yes, they emailed me the quote.
Greetings Utkarsh,

Thank you for placing enquiry at Azom. Following our discussion, below is recommended configuration and quote.

Laptop - Exigo
Display - 15.6” Full-HD 1920x1080 16:9 Matte (anti-glare)
CPU - Intel Haswell i7 4710MQ 4C 8T 6MB 2.5-3.5 GHz
GPU - NVIDIA GTX 970M 6GB GDDR5
RAM - Patriot 2x4GB 1600MHz DDR3
Wireless - Intel Wireless-AC 7260 2x2 + Bluetooth 4.0
Sound - Onkyo 2xspeaker, 1xsubwoofer, Sound Blaster X-FI MB3
Card Reader - 9-in-1 MMC/SD/MS
Storage - SATA 500GB 5400rpm HDD
Optical - DVD RW
Keyboard - Backlit
Camera - 2 MP HD
Battery - 8 cell

Operating System - N/A

Price - 92,800/- plus tax @5% VAT
Warranty - 1 year


----------

